# Rhinestones heat pressed on Polyester Wicking



## mskunzig (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi All, 

I am new to the forum this is my first entry. 

My question is: I have to press several Rhinestone transfers to Wicking Polyester shirts... I am not having very good success. Is there some magic as to how to prevent the impression of the transfer?

Ty,
Michael

Might need to add these are black shirts.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

are you stuffing your shirt using a teflon pillow?


----------



## mskunzig (Aug 8, 2013)

I have tried it with pillow, w/out, with foam and w/out. Every time it leave impression.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

how about mouse pad material? or something a little more dense, piece of wood maybe, luan?


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Doesn't that imprint just go away after the shirt has been washed anyways?


----------



## mskunzig (Aug 8, 2013)

no it doesn't that is the problem... it seems if you use lighter pressure with no pad or pillow it comes out better... but NOT able to sell like this!


The problem seems to be the actually sticky transfer, it basically discolors the shirt only were the transfer was!

And if you put a pad in the shirt it is worse???


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Are you doing a hot or cold peel? Are you pressing with a Teflon cover on top of the design? I was having a similar problem with my dark cotton shirts but once I started using the Teflon sheet and peeling the transfer tape while it was still hot I no longer could see any discoloration where the transfer tape had been.


----------



## mfatty500 (Jan 18, 2010)

Have you tried a silicone sheet?


----------



## mskunzig (Aug 8, 2013)

Teflon not silicone? are they the same?


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

mskunzig said:


> Teflon not silicone? are they the same?


No, Michael. Here is an example of a silicone sheet.
Large Rhinestone Cover Sheet Silicone Rhinestone Cover Sheet : Synergy 17


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

I also noticed the discoloration, but I had no time to investigate it. 

Here is what I think: The discoloration happens because the sticky transfer material REMOVES some dye from the surface of the polyester Cool & Dry shirt. The color of the shirt in this area becomes lighter. At least in our case this is what happens. If I check the normally translucent transfer sheet AFTER it was removed (cold peel), I see that it carries the color of the shirt. 

The logical solution is to use a "low tack" transfer material. I didn't try this yet, it is just a theory, but it seems to be plausibile, and - if it is true - that is the reason why the pillows, the teflon sheets, the washing of the shirts won't help. Reducing the pressure can be a good step but it is risky because the stones need adequate pressure to "spread" the glue...

Huh... We are in a wrong business. Hedge fund management? Anyone??


----------



## Jodiwill1 (Jan 11, 2013)

Cut as much of the excess as you can of the transfer use lower pressure. Peel warm and then go back with a teflon sheet and repress. I've had to do this with the black Hanes dri fits. It's a pain ,but this method works without leaving a mark. FYI I tried pillows, silicon, and teflon sheets. This is the only method that worked for me.


----------

